# Apollo Twin Input Monitoring Latency?



## Andrew0568 (Dec 5, 2019)

I just picked up an Apollo Twin but I cannot work my head around the monitoring latency. I'm using Logic Pro, Buffer Size 64 samples, Buffer Range small

I plug my guitar into the Apollo Twin's input 1/4" input. Create an Audio Track in Logic set to the correct input. Select 'Input Monitoring' so I can hear what I'm playing. There's a phasing issue since the UAD Console channel is also being monitored. Mute that channel in UAD Console. No more phasing issue, but there's an obvious delay between playing and monitoring in Logic. Go to Preferences and turn off Software Monitoring. Can't hear anything. Turn the UAD Console track _back on_ and I can now monitor/play without any delay, but I can't use any inserted plug-ins within Logic that I may want during tracking (i.e. non UAD reverb)

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Bassious (Dec 6, 2019)

Most simple explanation is monitor guitar thru console with unison/ uad plugs - no latency. Monitor guitar thru DAW - latency. You can set up the signalchain in console and record bypass all inserts and aux’s BUT unison wont bypass. Youre not doing anything wrong except running intothe limitations of the specific tech. The UAD site has good tutorials.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 6, 2019)

You should only be monitoring through the Twin. Not inside the DAW. It is the benefit of the Twin and using external DSP. You can literally have near zero latency when recording audio as it's not going through the computer.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 6, 2019)

And, Andrew, Bassious is absolutely right. You aren't doing anything wrong at all! It's just a different workflow. When you're used to it, there's no going back


----------

